# schwinn black phantom tank repo's



## buck hughes (Jan 27, 2018)

on the repop tanks is the word SCHWINN painted on or is it a decal?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 27, 2018)

Looks like decals to me.


----------



## buck hughes (Jan 27, 2018)

the Schwinn script on this tank is painted on is that an indicator that it is original tank?


----------



## spoker (Jan 27, 2018)

thats a repo with black vinyl where black paint usually is,if you look close you can see the ends of the vinyl towards the rear of the black


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 27, 2018)

When some of the old Schwinn decals age they do look like they were painted on, but they were not. Never seen a screened tank before, but I'm still trying to make it around the block.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 27, 2018)

spoker said:


> thats a repo with black vinyl where black paint usually is,if you look close you can see the ends of the vinyl towards the rear of the black





Shrinking, It's a repop and no, it's not decals, they're printed or lithographed on the vinyl.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 27, 2018)

This looks like a decal on top of whatever.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Jan 27, 2018)

I bought one of the reproduction tanks years ago, and it came in a special box. It had vinyl graphics on it and the metal was very thin. They put the vinyl piping on the edges because otherwise you'd slice your fingers on them! Later I got a better reproduction (the ones they actually put on the reproduction Phantoms), and like the originals, the metal was MUCH thicker.

I cringe whenever I see one of the reproduction tanks with the vinyl graphics on them.


----------



## buck hughes (Jan 27, 2018)

I may be in the market for an original tank if their even out their.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 27, 2018)

This is like an eBay listing where it says  "1965 Schwinn Typhoon Corvette Jaguar Phantom" in the listing title and you don't know WTH the listing is for. A repop "Phantom" tank is not the same as the crappy repop cantilever tank. Just call it a repop Beach Cruiser tank.  lol


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 27, 2018)

buck hughes said:


> I may be in the market for an original tank if their even out their.




I've never purchased one of Bicyclebones repopped Phantom tanks and don't know if he is having them produced now or not. He claims these are the best on the market and they probably are if he's having them reproduced. Maybe send him a message and get the scoop on his pieces.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Finest-Sch...677508?hash=item4d6c7dfb84:g:ScUAAOxyqUpQ8RK6


----------



## vincev (Jan 27, 2018)

The black plastic/vinyl on the front of the tank makes it a repop.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 28, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> This looks like a decal on top of whatever.
> 
> []



Agreed, indeed, that tank has a decal on it. 

Yet, it occurs to me that, while the phantoms did not go over as well as they'd expected, tons of special frames ended up as 1996-98 cruiser deluxe's  the demand for tanks would have.

.Could Schwinn have repopped the repops? [grin]

Here's another, and you could notice that, like above, there's a white line below the Schwinn font too, (1995) that does not appear to have a decal on it.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 28, 2018)

Yet, another oddity, That Cruiser deluxe vinyl on the tank and the chain guard too, are seen on the left over special' Centennial' l phantom frames. While this 'anniversary' none Phantom frame, Unlike the 'centennial'  will have welding lines at the junctions,, the tanks have a different font that says Schwinn like the font used in the 1970'-80's tanks. Modern electric type of font (below). And they'll have a different chain guard too. Not to say I've conducted a study but, usually at least. However, that bike  is of a build up or?  from that 'anniversary' frame. They didn't have that Murray?  front sprocket and bow pedals too.

And, regardless of 'WTH' that bike is,  that tank's graphics are not decals too.







GTs58 said:


> This is like an eBay listing where it says  "1965 Schwinn Typhoon Corvette Jaguar Phantom" in the listing title and you don't know WTH the listing is for. A repop "Phantom" tank is not the same as the crappy repop cantilever tank. Just call it a repop Beach Cruiser tank.  lol
> 
> View attachment 744630


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 28, 2018)

buck hughes said:


> I may be in the market for an original tank if their even out their.




There seems to be plenty original tanks that would match up with the condition of your phantom, but it may take a bit until you see one here or at the bay for sale. Yet, the values are pretty close too,. You could, with a keen eye and patience,  swap it out or dump yours as, it appears pretty good, for $$ near the same as a scrappy or I mean scratched but not rusted junk , to fit your bike's paint.


----------



## buck hughes (Jan 28, 2018)

thanks for all the in put-I am now in the market for an original-if anyone comes across -let me know!


----------

